# feeders passing through a building



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*feeders*

It used to be that if you ran a raceway 2 to 3 inches under the concrete of a building it would be considered OUTSIDE the building. I don't think that you can do it the way your boss suggests.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I suspect there is a breaker on the service in which case the wire you are running is a feeder and not service conductors. I think this is allowed.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

yes there will be a meter socket with a breaker


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Be safe .. Call the inspection dept. before you start


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Perfectly legal, unless you have some sort of local rules prohibiting this.

As noted these are not service conductors.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Steve W said:


> yes there will be a meter socket with a breaker


Feeders can be run through the building. As said above, they are not service conductors.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*feeder*



brian john said:


> Perfectly legal, unless you have some sort of local rules prohibiting this.
> 
> As noted these are not service conductors.


 The cell tower is a separate structure and I believe the electrical supply to it would be called a service. I would call it a feeder...I may be wrong.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> The cell tower is a separate structure and I believe the electrical supply to it would be called a service. I would call it a feeder...I may be wrong.


If there is a disco at the meter they are feeders


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you looked in art. 215 and 225?


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Cell towers usually require their own services even when located in the same building as the main distribution. The only way you can run through the building would be incased in concrete (in the slab) which is considered outside the building. If it is considered service conductors.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

article 225.31 and 225.32 tell me that a disconnect is needed nearest the point of entrance of the conductors at a readily accessible location. thanks for your help guys


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohmbre said:


> Cell towers usually require their own services even when located in the same building as the main distribution. The only way you can run through the building would be incased in concrete (in the slab) which is considered outside the building. If it is considered service conductors.


In our area the service is tapped off the existing service (if one exist) if there is overcurrent protection, it is a feeder. It may be billed as a separate service, but the feeder is a feeder.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The service stops at the first overcurrent /disconnecting means.
After that overcurrent/disconnecting means you have a Feeder.

Like Brian John said "the feeder is a feeder"


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope I'm not asking the obvious, but who owns the building and who owns the tower? Same property owner?


----------

